# Friends required for Tuscany



## germanit

I am looking for other families with children living near the Tuscany coast.


----------



## initaly

I don't live there, but I want to suggest you offer more information. Namely, why do you want to get in contact with such families?

I know that, if I had a family, I would want more information before contacting a stranger as such.


----------



## LizElson

germanit said:


> I am looking for other families with children living near the Tuscany coast.


Hi, we're in the process of moving to the lucca area? where abouts are you/how many children do you have etc. We've only got the one (aged 2) but are keen to meet other families when we move out there in Dec.


----------

